# For your viewing pleasure



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

This has probably been seen before; but, I just saw it for the first time.
Red Riding Hood


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL. Never seen it before. Good stuff!


----------



## TimoS (Dec 5, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2005)

Lesson here?  Do not mess with Grandma's students, especially
if they are in red!  Excellent!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Never saw that before, it was excellent!  Thanks Egg!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, thanks, Egg.

My son managed to see it as well. ... Makes me wonder how the re-enactment will unfold at the next daycare story hour.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks, Egg.
> 
> My son managed to see it as well. ... Makes me wonder how the re-enactment will unfold at the next daycare story hour.


 
Accurately; yet, controlled, I hope


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll be sure not to let him take a wicker basket. Next thing you know he'll be playing with lawn darts. [sorry, inside joke to Egg]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Next thing you know he'll be playing with lawn darts.


 
yesssssssss...we must teach the children first


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 8, 2005)

ROTFL!  It reminds me of a movie trailer I recently saw, which also involved Red Riding Hood beating up the wolf.  I can't remember what the movie title was, though.

Speaking of Red Riding Hood, has anyone played "Darkstalkers 2"?  There's a character named B.B. Hood who is obviously inspired by Little Red:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2005)

I think the movie is 'Hoodwinked'.


----------

